# Reversing gyno using letro/femara?



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I got a buddy that wants to reverse his gyno, anyone have the doses on the letro and gyno reversal?

I think a couple of guys here said they did it.


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

nope, not for me, tried letro, adex and nolva

knife

couple of grand

take the plunge

job done

i await the epistane fans on this one...the new gyno killer


----------



## Austrian (Apr 9, 2003)

some doctors have successfully used 50mg/d nolvadex (tamoxifen) to reverse gyno on teenagers who developed it in puberty. i think it is now standard procedure in Germany to try nolva for a couple of months before prescribing surgery. i have not yet heard of anyone who has been prescribed an aromatase inhibitor, probably because nolva targets the breast tissue and is therefore better suited for blocking estrogen there and nowhere else.


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

never used steroids but I had this in my late teens. Went under the knife. As tt said. Job done.


----------



## sparky (Jul 10, 2007)

hackskii said:


> I got a buddy that wants to reverse his gyno, anyone have the doses on the letro and gyno reversal?
> 
> I think a couple of guys here said they did it.


2.5mg a day for two/three weeks usually sorts it out, letro fuks up your sex drive btw.


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

i used roids at a young age, well 19, devoloped gyno real bad, like golf balls infact, it looked bad when the nipple was relaxed but could not tell when it was errect lol...

anyhow i had tryed nolvodex and other advise from ppl, nothing worked..

i got mine removed under the knife on the nhs, i told the docter i was in pain which i was a little, i was a bag of nerves for months before getting it done as i d seen some nasty jobs done on ppl, i begged the surgen to make it neat, anyhow he did an amazing job, im 32 now and i can t evan see no scars at all. after 6 month it totally cleared up but i was back training after 2 weeks, he cut on my nipple lines and said it would just look like a nipple crease when finished, lucky for me it was 2 hair line scars which totally vanished, and i v never been near gear since, i sniff it and grow tits, nolvadex never worked for me and i had great advice, i v evan spoke to ppl who say all its done to them is slow down the gear but make gyno worse, i m no docter but i v been there had that nasty t shirt and spoke to lots off ppl who had it when i reasearched it during my bad time, and i know of know one who removed it without surgery, so anyone who does is real lucky i guess.....

i v seen ppls nipples go inverted after surgery, and a guy down my st had it removed as he grew up with it naturally,he looks like hes been hit with an axe...

mine are spot on loool and i got all the sensitivity back, as they went numb for a few weeks

as for the gear i was only taking 1 shot of sus and deca a week, and dabbled in a bit dianabol, but grew womans tits... 

just gotta think my self lucky i got a good surgon......

good luck i may be wrong just going by my experience..

good luck hacksii


----------



## Da Goon (Aug 29, 2007)

Is Nolvadex or Armitex worth a try before going under the knife? I think mine is more genetic as the ol' man is the same and his waist is 28 inch?!

Check out my pic http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/24510-da-goon-revealed.html

Would be good to get people's opinions on this before I think about surgery. Cheers.


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

letro shrank my gyno and stopped all pain and itchiness but i was left with fat build up.

the hard lump pretty much went away but the fat wouldnt shift so i got it sucked out on the nhs. there was no gland build up left the doc said, just badly deposited fat although im not too sure about this as i still have puffy nips and am due back in.

i had pain and discomfort for about 10 years and letro stopped this i about 2 weeks


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

i dont know from personal experience but iv read on other boards that aromasin works well at removing fatty deposits round the nips

when iv seen people using letro theyve done something like:

day 1 0.5

day 2 1.0

day 3 1.5

day 4 2.0

day 5 2.5

then stay with 2.5 untill gyno is gone(hopefully around 7 days) then taper the dose down the same way


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Here's the cut and paste of the original.......

I am posting this thread to help answer all of the questions regarding gyno prevention and reversal, the use of letrozole and other anti-e's. I will go over everything in very simple easy to understand language. Also we are talking about estrogen gyno here, not progesterone (but using letro will stop progesterone related problems as well since it inhibits all estrogen anyways). Progesterone gyno will be enlargement of your nipple area, the actual aereola, not a lump under it.

Let me make this first point very clear, as I state in my signature this is from my personal experience, so whether you agree with it or not is your own issue. I have helped many people with gyno and it has worked just fine for them as well.

To first understand why you are doing what you are doing I am going to go over a few things and a few definitions:

SERM - Selective estrogen receptor modulator. These drugs work by binding to the estrogen receptors and flooding them in a sense, making it difficult (but not impossible by any means) for estrogen to bind to the receptors and thus prevent the onset of estrogen related side effects.

Most common forms: Tamoxifen (Nolvadex), Clomiphene (Clomid)

AI - Aromatise Inhibitor. These drugs work by inhibiting the aromatization of estrogen. This means that in effect AI's prevent androgens from converting to estrogen, again, making it difficult (but not impossible) for estrogen to reach receptor sites.

Most common forms: Anastrozole (l-dex, a-dex), Exemestane (aromasin), Femera (letrozole). For our purpose of reversing gyno we are interested in Letro.

Letro and your sex drive:

Letrozole will suppress your sex drive. This is another reason why it is so important to act on preventing gyno as soon as possible. Since we all know that Test should be run in every cycle this will cancel out the effect of sex drive suppression.

Running letro to prevent gyno:

If you decide to run estrogen protection while on cycle (and I suggest you do unless you are aware that you do not require it), you can run either a SERM or an AI. Letro will be the most powerful AI you can use, it will inhibit 98+% of estrogen using a dose as low as .25mg and even lower. This is why I suggest you do not use a dose higher than .50mg while on cycle just trying to prevent estrogen related side effects.

You will want to start running the letro approximately 2 weeks before you begin your cycle to allow it to fully stabilize in your blood. I have often heard the argument that letro takes up to 60 days to stabilize, I don't know if I buy into this for the reason that I have reversed gyno after using letro for only 1 week. Still to be safe I recommend starting it before your cycle as stated above.

If you do decide to run letro there is absolutely no need to run another AI or SERM. Do not make the mistake of thinking more is better. Think of it this way; if letro is preventing the conversion of androgens to estrogen than there is no estrogen, what would the purpose of a SERM be when there is no estrogen to bind to the receptors? Nolva will only take away from the effectiveness of letro.

This brings me to my next point. Do not listen to anyone who tells you to bump up your nolvadex to 60+mg ED if you get gyno. I have no idea where this idea started but I have seen it suggest far too many times recently. Nolvadex will do nothing to reverse your gyno&#8230;let me make that clear IT WILL DO NOTHING FOR GYNO. If you are running nolva as your anti-e and start to develop gyno than sure you can bump the dosage a small amount to try to prevent it from progressing further, but letrozole must begin ASAP.

It is very important that you begin taking letrozole immediately, the longer your wait the more risk you take in not being able to reverse it.

How do I know if I have gyno?

If you have developed gyno you will have a lump behind your nipple. It will be fairly hard, and it will be tender to touch.

Running letro to reverse gyno:

I am going to go over the three different scenarios which people could fit into. Remember regardless of what scenario you are in it is important that you begin taking the letro ASAP.

1. Already using an anti-e aside from letro.

2. Already using letro @ a dose of .25mg or .50mg ED.

3. Not running any estrogen protection.

1.

Day 1: .25mg Letro + anti-e*

Day 2: .50mg Letro

Day 3: 1.0mg Letro

Day 4: 1.5mg Letro

Day 5: 2.0mg Letro

Day 6: 2.5mg Letro **

2.

Day 1: .50mg Letro

Day 2: 1.0mg Letro

Day 3: 1.5mg Letro

Day 4: 2.0mg Letro

Day 5: 2.5mg Letro **

3.

Day 1: .50mg Letro

Day 2: 1.0mg Letro

Day 3: 1.5mg Letro

Day 4: 2.0mg Letro

Day 5: 2.5mg Letro **

*Regardless of the anti-e you are using it is important to still use it for the first day you begin letro as the letro will not have taken any effect and you by no means want your body to be without any protection when gyno is already prevalent.

** You will remain at this dose until gyno symptoms subside. Once you believe your gyno is gone it is important to stay at this dose for another 4-7 days to ensure all traces are gone. I recommend people with a bf% over 15 stay on for a week as it may be harder to judge completely whether the lump is completely gone. Once this period is over it will be important to taper letro down slowly rather than coming off it completely. Regardless of which manner you tapered up your dose you will all taper down in the same fashion.

Day 1: 2.0mg

Day 2: 1.5mg

Day 3: 1.0mg

Day 4: .50mg***

Day 5: .25mg

***You can remain at this dose or go down further to .25mg. It is really up to you at this point. They are both very common maintenance doses as an anti-e while on cycle. Personally I have stayed with .25mg and never had a problem.

Letro and the estrogen rebound:

With your estrogen being completely inhibited there is a definite estrogen rebound as your body tries to re-stabilize the testosterone:estrogen balance. We can prevent this rebound effect by supplementing further with another AI or SERM. So, I suggest that when you are coming to the end of your cycle you will more than likely be using Nolva in your PCT so just make sure that you begin taking nolva the last day you are going to take your letro and then continue on as you would with regular PCT.

This now leads us into the question of reversing gyno while not on cycle. There are a few things to remember here. You have already waited longer than you should have, and your sex drive will be shot. You can use tribulus or another natural test booster to help you in this scenario but I can't guarantee the effectiveness. Just follow gyno reversal protocols 2 or 3. When coming off again you must taper and begin using nolvadex to prevent any rebound effect that may occur.

How much nolvadex should you use if you are not going into PCT and running this off cycle? I suggest starting at 20mg ED for a week and then lowering it to 10mg for another week and then coming off completely.

I hope this covers most of the issues, still feel free to PM me if you have questions. But make sure you read the entire post first. I will ignore PM's that have an answer covered in this post already.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

How freaking cool, thanks Harry, I am gonna rep you for that.


----------



## benibiza123 (Sep 18, 2008)

anyone know where i can by lectro from please, for my gyno build up, please contact me.

would be greatful

ben


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Research places online. They will be in liquid form, so type in your browser something like liquid femara.

But any AI will aid in the shrinking of the gyno, I have seen adex work.

Femara (letro) takes a while to get blood plasma levels up.


----------



## fit1234 (Sep 30, 2009)

:thumb :Hey guys where is the cheapest place to femara from. I need it for existing gyno. How much should I buy and where from?

Thanks guys


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Cant ask about prices or links mate.

Try a research site like ag-guys or chemone


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

reps for the info Harry


----------



## Nuangee (Mar 17, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Cant ask about prices or links mate.
> 
> Try a research site like ag-guys or chemone


I know they are based over in the US but the thing that puts me off sometimes with those sites is the fact the exchange rate from $-£ is always changing plus also there's the added time to wait because of stupid customs and duties charges, of which they whack on a fair degree of money.

How much bottles of letro and aromasin would you you guys say is needed to give a 'successful' gyno reduction cycle?

My nipples flare up every now and then depending on random circumstances, like if I drink beer I get puffy nips, and just recently I've had some pain and what feels like small tiny lumps. Not done any AAS before but done a lot of reading into them and have heard (only from guys in my gym mind you) that winny coupled with letro, clomid and proviron/ hmb would be good in reducing progestin and estro related gyno? Anyone able to shed some light on this?

Bear in mind I've had gyno since about 13 and now 22...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

It takes about 3 weeks to get blood plasma levels up to speed, id say 5 weeks, mine was faster than that but not bad gyno.

dont forget to taper that.


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

I don't know if that post is accurate. The gyno I had removed from my right nipple 5 years ago was done by a consultant. He said Nolva in high doses has been shown to remove gyno. It was a short fleeting comment he made to me and I dismissed it as I was getting the knife any ways.

But hes a consultant, so I would hasten to listen to what he has to say over anyone else. Still, Letro is the best, blows every anti-e away. My own personal experiences with Letro is just to blitz the aggravated gyno for a week or two using 2.5mg each day and then stop. Im on a cycle now and not using an anti-e at all since I was on Letro a few weeks back. The lump is almost gone and I have no gyno related problems atm. Probably not the best way to run it but its such a powerful drug i don't see why it needs all that tapering. In and out, brussle sprout.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

It needs to be tapered because once estrogen is reduced the receptor sites become sensitive, once you stop the AI the body gets flooded with estrogen and those sensitive receptor sites flare up.

This is estrogen rebounding, post cycle this would probably be worse as the testosterone to estrogen ratio would be skewed/compromised.


----------



## A-W (Mar 18, 2010)

im a newbie so hi all. i just wanna chip in on these posts for advice. i had tried nolvadex with no real noticeable effects for gyno, where can i get letrozole tablets from?

cheers.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Bumping because this thread is the mutts nuts!!! :beer:


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Very interesting read as Ive just started taking letro as I have gyno am tapering up now Im on day 3 of letro can anyone tell me obviously letro kills sex drive is there anything I can take to give me sex drive while on the high dose 2.5mg of letro to get rid of the small lumps I have?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Rottee said:


> Very interesting read as Ive just started taking letro as I have gyno am tapering up now Im on day 3 of letro can anyone tell me obviously letro kills sex drive is there anything I can take to give me sex drive while on the high dose 2.5mg of letro to get rid of the small lumps I have?


There are herbal remedies but I doubt they would be of benefit, some get results from one then another might not get the benefits.


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

So there isnt anything? Just have to sit it out till taper back dwn and sex drive kicks back in?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I wouldn't bother tapering up, just down at the end. Although letro kills sex drive through lowering estrogen, you could try some proviron. Have heard of it helping for some.


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

Viagra or Cialis should do the trick


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Vibora said:


> Viagra or Cialis should do the trick


Wont do a thing for sex drive (libido).

PT-141 will though.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Wont do a thing for sex drive (libido).
> 
> PT-141 will though.


I tried this years ago, constant walking around with a semi


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

chrisd123 said:


> I have pretty bad, large and long gyno. Not just a lump. Will leto do anything for this? I've had it for a good few years so its not fresh (from puberty)


If an AI won't reverse it, then under the knife is the only other option.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

chrisd123 said:


> I have pretty bad, large and long gyno. Not just a lump. Will leto do anything for this? I've had it for a good few years so its not fresh (from puberty)


Worth a try mate. Letro or maybe a SERM like nolva or better raloxifene has been shown to work on pubertal gyno in studies.


----------



## Freddo (Feb 22, 2009)

How about if you have gyno, begin taking letro for reversal, just as you are about to start a cycle?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Freddo said:


> How about if you have gyno, begin taking letro for reversal, just as you are about to start a cycle?


It will still work, but it will crush any worthy gains from the AAS.


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

good post rebs for hack and harry


----------



## RichTraff (May 31, 2011)

Thought I'd bump this debate back up there rather than creating my own thread. I've had minor gyno since puberty. The classic puffy nipples. I tried tomaxifen 12 months ago for a few months. Had no effect. I have low body fat around the 10% and after one last push of cutting and getting real trim, I've decided to do something about. NHS won't consider operating on me. I know the costs of surgery both in the UK and abroad and I'm considering both.

My question is, is it worth trying letro first? Is it worse to mess with hormones that badly or go under the knife? Has anybody had good results from running Letro with gyno caused during puberty 10+ years ago?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I reversed my gyno using letro.

Dont forget to taper that down at the end or you will likely get estrogen rebounding and it will come back.


----------



## RichTraff (May 31, 2011)

Was this gyno new and from running a test cycle? I'm wondering if it'll be less effective on long standing gyno from puberty. Or is

gyno just gyno, full stop?

Would you say the side effects were worth the results?


----------



## HKSEVO (Jul 10, 2012)

REALLY GOOD INTENSE ADVICE... I AM NEW TO THE SITE AND AM LOOKING FOR INFO JUST LIKE THIS.. JUST TO CLARIFY

0.25mg of Femera Letrozole 2 weeks before the first cycle, all the way through the cycle, and for a further 2 weeks after the cycle.

Appologies in advance but the chemsitry side is new to me and im trying to get a clear understanding on what to use before my first cycle

Kind regards


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

RichTraff said:


> Was this gyno new and from running a test cycle? I'm wondering if it'll be less effective on long standing gyno from puberty. Or is
> 
> gyno just gyno, full stop?
> 
> Would you say the side effects were worth the results?


I got the gyno from a test cycle.

I had a lump on the side of my wrist years ago and I thought it was a cyst.

when I ran the letro to reverse the gyno the lump went away as well and never came back.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

HKSEVO said:


> REALLY GOOD INTENSE ADVICE... I AM NEW TO THE SITE AND AM LOOKING FOR INFO JUST LIKE THIS.. JUST TO CLARIFY
> 
> 0.25mg of Femera Letrozole 2 weeks before the first cycle, all the way through the cycle, and for a further 2 weeks after the cycle.
> 
> ...


Not sure what it is you are asking but .25 would be pretty low dose.


----------



## bear32 (Jun 26, 2012)

Ive been suffering from gyno since chrimbo last year,ive tryed nolvas,adex and letro and none of them touched it,it freaked me out that much when I went to turkey in may I hardly took my vest off it made me that paranoid,anyway went to my drs when I got bk and he said cum bk im 6wks,so I returned to see the boss yday he took 1 look and said im gonna refer you under the nhs,happy ****in days,all I hope nw is its done before I compete nxt yr


----------



## HKSEVO (Jul 10, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Not sure what it is you are asking but .25 would be pretty low dose.


Yeah im just trying to clarify, can you use the letro before your cycle and through out as a prevention of Gyno, i read a thread from PSCarb and am planning on doing a first cycle of testoerone

cheers


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

No need to fire it up early, you can start pretty much the same time.

While gear builds up, so will the blood plasma levels of the AI.


----------



## Locomoto123 (Jul 15, 2012)

anyone considered going to poland for the surgery? heard its good stuff and cheap too.


----------



## HKSEVO (Jul 10, 2012)

hackskii said:


> No need to fire it up early, you can start pretty much the same time.
> 
> While gear builds up, so will the blood plasma levels of the AI.


Ok mate and at what sort of dose would you reccommend and what sort of time period?

thanks in advance


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

HKSEVO said:


> Ok mate and at what sort of dose would you reccommend and what sort of time period?
> 
> thanks in advance


Well, I am one of those guys that use just a bit of an AI.

I just want to manage it.

something like 1mg a day would be ok unless you get sides either way, nipples sore up the dose, sore joints and libido issues lower the dose.


----------



## trock88 (Aug 16, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Well, I am one of those guys that use just a bit of an AI.
> 
> I just want to manage it.
> 
> something like 1mg a day would be ok unless you get sides either way, nipples sore up the dose, sore joints and libido issues lower the dose.


Hackskii I'm just wondering when you had gyno were your nipples popping out and puffy and soft? and if they were did the letro resolve these issues?

Thanks alot


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Just seen this thread some interesting bits of info, I've always had slightly puffy or droopy nipples think some of it is obviously fat, prob around 11% bf, but can feel some harder bits in there, smaller than a pea. Never taken aas so its from puberty.

Think I might give letro ago see if it has any effect. But not sure on the dose would 2.5mg ie one tab be a large dose maybe could try just half a tab?

Ordering 14 should be plenty for it to work if its going to have any effect I'm guessing?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2012)

Conscript said:


> It will still work, but it will crush any worthy gains from the AAS.


You sure about that bud??

I'd tend not to agree, you just won't have much water retention so probably won't look as big as if you didn't take letro.

As for it affecting gains I'm pretty sure it'd be minimal.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

trock88 said:


> Hackskii I'm just wondering when you had gyno were your nipples popping out and puffy and soft? and if they were did the letro resolve these issues?
> 
> Thanks alot


Not puffy, pain and lump.



James H said:


> Just seen this thread some interesting bits of info, I've always had slightly puffy or droopy nipples think some of it is obviously fat, prob around 11% bf, but can feel some harder bits in there, smaller than a pea. Never taken aas so its from puberty.
> 
> Think I might give letro ago see if it has any effect. But not sure on the dose would 2.5mg ie one tab be a large dose maybe could try just half a tab?
> 
> Ordering 14 should be plenty for it to work if its going to have any effect I'm guessing?


2.5 is the dose of letro to reverse gyno, 1mg ED of adex is another.



Spawn of Haney said:


> You sure about that bud??
> 
> I'd tend not to agree, you just won't have much water retention so probably won't look as big as if you didn't take letro.
> 
> As for it affecting gains I'm pretty sure it'd be minimal.


Estrogen is necessary for gains, one reason testosterone is better than deca due to estrogen.


----------



## trock88 (Aug 16, 2012)

hacksii in my case which is puffiness and minor lump does nolvadex help?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

trock88 said:


> hacksii in my case which is puffiness and minor lump does nolvadex help?


I doubt it, probably just where you store fat.


----------



## trock88 (Aug 16, 2012)

so from what your saying is understand that the nolvadex will target stored fat?


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

hackskii said:


> 2.5 is the dose of letro to reverse gyno, 1mg ED of adex is another.


Cheers Hackskii, ordered some letro and nolvadex today as going to run that for 20mg then 10mg for a week afterwards, just as a precaution to stop any rebound.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

trock88 said:


> so from what your saying is understand that the nolvadex will target stored fat?


Puffy nipples are like a pseudo gyno, and nolva will do nothing for that, I doubt an AI would either.

What an AI does is remove the lump (not successful in all cases), and many of the lumps including mine are hard and they have pain.

One felt like a small disk behind the nipple, the other felt like a splinter in my nipple with a small lump.

Letro reversed that in a few weeks, and now is no longer there.


----------



## dusty (Jul 22, 2007)

Thought I'd bring up the old thread, my gyno issues is from hcg am pretty sure of that,

But I still use through cycle maybe I should just drop the hcg and blast the nads through pct instead of trying to combat the gyno throughout cycle ,

Adex at 1mg per day don't do nothing for me I've never tried aromasin cos it's never in stock of which I would like to try out,

So instead I've gone for Letro to reverse or at least halt the gyno from progressing further as I have all sorts of lumps and shapes going on under my nipples , I even tried nolva with Adex and caber as I was running tren and still got gyno issues

Maybe am just one unlucky mofo

On a different note anyone tried or heard of global aromasin ?


----------

